# New Ivy Hall Sign



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This prop is pretty tame, but I wanted to get people's opinions on it.

I made a sign last year, but I really wasn't happy with the way it turned out. It was rather plain. Our theme is more or less a haunted country estate so I wanted to make something more befitting the theme.

I purchased a wooden plaque from the craft store, and transfered the text on to it. (I used a computer to layout the text.) Then, I roughly carved out the words. Next, I painted the entire sign green. I had some gold leaf left over from gilding a frame, so I used it in the words and on the border. Lastly, I sealed it with an outdoor polyurethane. I still have to add a stake so that I can post the sign in the ground. (The sign is meant to be low and very close to the ground.)

The sign is fairly small, but it's really meant to be an accent, not a feature piece.

That's it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice. How did you carve the letters?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice sign ..a nice low watt green light would look good on that


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

A very cool sign .....now add some creepy moss here and there and its a creepy sign LOL you could even have some old ivy leaves winding round the stake. Glue a creepy fake spider to it somewhere. Oh I best hush LOL.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great! That'd make a nice accent anywhere at any time actually.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looks really good Ceryscrow! You said you would have it low to the ground.....what about being held up by a well-weathered bucky thats collapsed in a corner? Very nice accent....classy!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for the comments and the ideas. 

Sickie: I used super cheapie wood carving tools left over from my college days. I scored around each letter first, and then, going with the grain of the wood, I used a small chisel point tool (at an angle) to lift off bits of wood from inside the letters.

I probably could have done a neater job if I had better tools, but I'm satisified with the result.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

'Classy' is exactly right. Looks great. 

......but glue a spider on it. 

Hee hee hee


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice! I like the font you chose--very English high gothic...


----------



## r0b3r7 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nicely Done. Looks quite professional.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good, and I think the gold will reflect the light nicely.


----------

